# MORE T-ROY STYLE BAKED BEANS



## Hawging It (Feb 16, 2019)

Smoked a brisket for the first time in about 10 years yesterday. Turned out good. Thought we could eat some barbecue brisket on a bun with potato salad and T-Roy's style baked beans.
*T-Roy's Baked Beans.* (YouTube smoker guy)​1) Black iron skillet
1) 2 large cans of quality baked beans. (We like Bush's original)
2) Bacon
3) Brown sugar
4) Molasses
5) Worstershire
6) Yellow mustard
7) A little salt
8) A lot of fresh cracked black pepper
9) Green onions


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2019)

HI,I'll be over for a plate, :) nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Toot toot, the magical fruit looks good - so does the brisket.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Toot toot, the magical fruit looks good - so does the brisket.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Major toots in that pot!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice looking vittles there guy.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking vittles there guy.
> 
> Warren


We enjoyed the meal.


----------

